# WoW läuft schlecht



## belialshiva (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

vorab weiss ich das diese Probleme schon oft in diesem Forum diskutiert wurden.
Jedoch möchte ich mein Prob. und Rechnerleistung individuell posten.
Also ich meine Rechner Daten:

AMD Athlon 64X2 6000+
2 x 2GB RAM
Geforce 9600GT 512 DDR3

Mein Problem ist folgendes. Wow läuft seit knapp 4 wochen also quasi zum Patch in 25er ICC nur noch mit knapp 13fps.
Ich weiss das mein Rechner nicht auf dem neusten Stand ist und habe die Grafikdetails schon ein wenig runtergeschraubt.

Nun habe ich mir eine etwas bessere (hoffe) Grafikkarte zugelegt.

Geforce GTS 250 mit 1GB DDR3 und es gab nur wenig Besserung.

Da ich nur Wow spiele muss der Rechner nur dafür ein wenig besser werden.
Liegt es vielleicht doch ehr an meiner CPU und ist eine minimale Übertaktung sinnvoll? Wenn ja wie gehe ich das an?

Danke an alle die sich meiner annehmen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Februar 2010)

Das es nur wenig besserung gab liegt daran das die Grafikkarte die du gekaufst hast schlicht und ergreifend Schrott ist (Zum Zocken).
Die Karte kostet um die 120 Euro, für diesen Preis bekommst du eine ATI Radeon HD5750 oder 5770 die beide um einiges besser sind als die GTS 250 da sie beide DDR5 Speicher haben und DX11 Unterstützen was natürlich nur was bringt wenn du Windows 7 hast. 
Aber auch ohne sind das Bomben Karten für WoW mehr als ausreichend wenn du die GTS 250 noch Umtauschen kannst würde ich das Fix tun und so eine holen.
zum CPU den hab ich auch drin ist ein älteres Modell aber tut seine Arbeit und das gut und mit takten ist da eigentlich nicht mehr viel rauszuholen. Verusch mal die Standarts Lösch den Cache ordner Lösch veraltete Addons die können sowas auch verursachen.


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

trotzdem zu wenig Fps für das System da hilft auch keine andere GK

erstmal Standards probieren wie Interface , WTF und Cache umbenennen/verschieben/löschen um Addons 100% auszuschliessen

dann gehts weiter mit Stromsparfunktionen/Energieeinstellungen , Temperatur , Taktraten CPU überprüfen z.b. mit CPU Rightmark auf Monitoring , Fenstermodus ja/nein etc.?

und ob nun DDR3 oder DDR5 ist auch egal dafür hat die GTS 250 256er Speicherinterface und Speicherbandbreite ist in etwa gleich


----------



## Ogil (13. Februar 2010)

Ne GTS250 ist ja ne umgelabelte 9800GTX+ - also schon eine Gaming-Karte, wenngleich freilich nicht die aktuellste, und leistungsmaessig mit einer 4850 vergleichbar. Dass man mit einer 5750 oder 5770 fuer den gleichen Preis mehr GraKa bekommt, ist dann ja wieder ein anderes Thema...

Auf jeden Fall hat Muehe recht: Bei dem System muss WoW besser laufen. Meine Freundin spielt mit so ziemlich den gleichen Komponenten (nur mit einer echten 9800GTX+) und kann problemlos spielen und raiden.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Ne GTS250 müsste für Wow locker reichen. Ich habe ne G92 8800 GTS im Zweitrechner und die schafft sogar Crysis ohne Probleme. Und ein 6000 X2 sollte auch locker reichen. Übertakten lässt sich das Ding leider so gut wie garnicht. Aber das Problem muss wie gesagt auch wo anders liegen. Hast du denn die Addons schon mal komplett deaktiviert? Ich meine, daß ein Addon nach einen Patch nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und somit die Performance den Bach runter geht, ist ja nicht gerade ungewöhnlich. Ansonsten einfach mal das System aufräumen kann auch nicht schaden. Registry entrümpeln, Platte defragmentieren usw...

Wie lange besteht das System denn schon, ohne das zwischenzeitlich mal neu aufgesetzt wurde?


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ne GTS250 müsste für Wow locker reichen. Ich habe ne G92 8800 GTS im Zweitrechner und die schafft sogar Crysis ohne Probleme. Und ein 6000 X2 sollte auch locker reichen. Übertakten lässt sich das Ding leider so gut wie garnicht. Aber das Problem muss wie gesagt auch wo anders liegen. Hast du denn die Addons schon mal komplett deaktiviert? Ich meine, daß ein Addon nach einen Patch nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und somit die Performance den Bach runter geht, ist ja nicht gerade ungewöhnlich. Ansonsten einfach mal das System aufräumen kann auch nicht schaden. Registry entrümpeln, Platte defragmentieren usw...
> 
> Wie lange besteht das System denn schon, ohne das zwischenzeitlich mal neu aufgesetzt wurde?



/sign

Also echt tausch die karte sofort wider gegen bares um. Ich habe selbst eine 9600 Gt und spiele auf Ultra mit durschnittlich. 30 FPS.
Habe nur 3gb ram, bei 32 bit ist das aber eh egal ob 3gb oder 4gb.
und nen Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, vergleichbar mit deinem.
Ganz ehrlich, deaktvier mal alle addons und lösch den cache ordner.
Dann logg dich nochmal ins spiel ein und nenn uns dann deine fps.
Falls die immernoch zu niedrig sind, lad dir cpu-z runter und post mal was es anzeigt.
MfG


----------



## belialshiva (13. Februar 2010)

Danke erstmal für die zahlreichen Tipps. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen Windows 7 64bit draufgepackt und meine Addons auch gleich neu gemacht. Zudem benutze ich nur 3 Addons. Bin quasi noch ein Oldschool Player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich werde erst einmal eure Ratschläge befolgen und mal schauen ob es Besserung gibt. Wenn nicht poste ich noch einmal die Daten unter CPU Z und soweiter.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Also echt tausch die karte sofort wider gegen bares um. Ich habe selbst eine 9600 Gt und spiele auf Ultra mit durschnittlich. 30 FPS.
> Habe nur 3gb ram, bei 32 bit ist das aber eh egal ob 3gb oder 4gb.
> ...



Deinen 6600er Core2 kannst du nicht mit einen 6000 X2 vergleichen. Da ist deiner weitaus performanter.


----------



## belialshiva (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal CPU Z runtergeladen und stelle euch mal meine Daten zur Verfügung.
Daten:

Processor 1			ID = 0
	Number of cores		2 (max 2)
	Number of threads	2 (max 2)
	Name			AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
	Codename		Windsor
	Specification		AMD Athlon&#8482; 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
	Package 		Socket AM2 (940)
	CPUID			F.3.3
	Extended CPUID		F.43
	Brand ID		4
	Core Stepping		JH-F3
	Technology		90 nm
	Core Speed		1000.1 MHz
	Multiplier x FSB	5.0 x 200.0 MHz
	HT Link speed		1000.1 MHz
	Stock frequency		3000 MHz
	Instructions sets	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, x86-64, AMD-V
	L1 Data cache		2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L1 Instruction cache	2 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L2 cache		2 x 1024 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	FID/VID Control		yes
	Max FID			15.0x
	Max VID			1.400 V

	K8 Thermal sensor	yes
	K8 Revision ID		5.3
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 0
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 1
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 2
	Attached device		PCI device at bus 0, device 24, function 3

Ich hoffe es ist für euch aussagekräftig.


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

Core Speed 1000.1 MHz
 Multiplier x FSB 5.0 x 200.0 MHz

is jetzt natürlich Desktop 

sollte man ingame mal kontrollieren

mal CPU Rightmark (http://cpu.rightmark.org/download/rmclock_235_bin.exe) downloaden und installieren 

http://www.file-uplo...Core64.zip.html downloaden und dann mit der RTCore64.sys aus dem Programmordner tauschen

dann paar Minuten während des Spielens auf Monitoring laufen lassen , auf den Destop wechseln , Screenshot machen , Screen hochladen und hier posten


----------



## belialshiva (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe nen Screen von beiden Programmen gemacht.


----------



## belialshiva (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe nen Screen von beiden Programmen gemacht.


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

sieht so erstmal normal aus 

aber die Vcore laut Cpuz is recht hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fenstermodus hast du nicht an oder ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Deinen 6600er Core2 kannst du nicht mit einen 6000 X2 vergleichen. Da ist deiner weitaus performanter.



Es tut mir leid oh großer Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, aber dein prozi sollte dicke reichen obwohl er die gts250 ausbremst.
Schicke sie wenn möglich zurück, sag uns bitte dass die 14 Tage noch nicht rumm sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Februar 2010)

Die normale Corevoltage liegt bei Maximum 1,4V zumindest bei mir und steht auch so im Datenblatt^^


----------



## belialshiva (13. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele nicht im Fenstermodus. Die grafikkarte habe ich vor 2 Tagen gekauft. Also noch alles gut^^ gehe gleich mal los und poste euch heute abend was nun geht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

belialshiva schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht im Fenstermodus. Die grafikkarte habe ich vor 2 Tagen gekauft. Also noch alles gut^^ gehe gleich mal los und poste euch heute abend was nun geht.



Stopp, keine neue kaufen, die alte gegen bares umtauschen. Ich denke wenn man was an der Hardware verbessern sollte, dann zuerst den prozzi oder was meinen die andern?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Neuer Prozzi ist immer gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ne 3Ghz CPU ist der 6000er schon verdammt madig. Habe selbst mal einen verbaut. Echt enttäuschend. Aber wie gesagt: Wow sollte er dennoch packen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Neuer Prozzi ist immer gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau, also wie gesagt, die 9600GT reicht dicke für WoW, bei mir sogar auf Ultra. Wenn du etwas umtauschst dann den Prozessor, aber Vorstellen kann ich es mir kaum, dass dein alte nur 13FPS packt.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass mit der Hardware WoW ohne Probleme laufen sollte. Wird eher ein Software/Treiber/Addon-Problem sein.

Aber wenn ich mal überlege, Burning Crusade und die Anfänge von Wotlk konnte ich noch mit einem X2 4200+ und einer 8600GT spielen und hatte da auch nie Probleme...wie sich WoW mit gleichgebliebere Grafik doch verändert hat^^


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Genau, also wie gesagt, die 9600GT reicht dicke für WoW, bei mir sogar auf Ultra. Wenn du etwas umtauschst dann den Prozessor, aber Vorstellen kann ich es mir kaum, dass dein alte nur 13FPS packt.



Glaub ich dir auch sofort. Meine Schwester hatte kürzlich noch ne 7900GTX, die packt Wow auch locker, wenn auch nicht ganz auf Ultra. Aber der Ultra-Modus ist, wie ich schon oft gesagt habe, ein Witz.
Ich habe Benchmarks gesehen, wo selbst eine 5850 mit getakteten CoreI7 920 nur auf 36 FPS kam. Da muss ich mich schon fragen. Die sollten sich vielleicht mal überlegen, ob sie nicht doch ne neue Engine zusammenstöpseln oder es einfach dabei belassen.

Naja, mir wurst. Ich spiel es eh nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belialshiva (13. Februar 2010)

Also an Addons kann es nicht liegen, da ich nur 3 habe (Deadlybossmods, Atlas und Titan). Was für einen Prozessor empfihlt ihr den? auf ein AM2 Mainboard.

Der Frams einbruch kahm mit dem Patch 3.3. Habe dann Windows 7 installiert und dachte es gibt eine besserung, aber leider nicht. Die schlechte Framsrate habe ich in allen 10er und 25er Inis. in 5er inis habe ich immer so um die 45- sogar 65fps. Da ich aber viel Raide kann ich mich nicht mit 13fps zufrieden geben.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

belialshiva schrieb:


> Also an Addons kann es nicht liegen, da ich nur 3 habe (Deadlybossmods, Atlas und Titan). Was für einen Prozessor empfihlt ihr den? auf ein AM2 Mainboard.
> 
> Der Frams einbruch kahm mit dem Patch 3.3. Habe dann Windows 7 installiert und dachte es gibt eine besserung, aber leider nicht. Die schlechte Framsrate habe ich in allen 10er und 25er Inis. in 5er inis habe ich immer so um die 45- sogar 65fps. Da ich aber viel Raide kann ich mich nicht mit 13fps zufrieden geben.



Das gibt der Sache natürlich ein völlig neues gesicht. (seit patch 3.3.0 oder 3.3.2?)
Dieser extreme FPS-Einbruch ist schon richtig fies von 65FPS auf 13FPS, bei mir laufen auf Ultra die 30-40FPS beinah stabil überall, im raid vl 25FPS oder so.)
Hast du viele Hintergrundanwendungen laufen? Wie siehts mit der Internetverbindung aus? (ok dsl 1000 reicht dicke, das hab ich auch xD)
Mit AMD Prozessoren kennen sich hier einige besser aus als ich.
MfG


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Achso, diese Info hatte ich leider unterschlagen. Wenn du eh erst neu installiert hast, dann kann es nicht an einen zugemüllten System liegen. Wenn es vor Windows 7 auch schon so war, dann kann es wiederum auch nicht sein, daß du irgendetwas falsch eingerichtet hast und es daran liegt. Wäre zumindest arg unwahrscheinlich.

Das macht das ganze sehr schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ist es denn mit der Auslastung generell? Wenn du einfach nur im Windows bist, ist da dann auch schon eine ungewöhnlich hohe Auslastung zu beobachten?

Bezüglich einer Empfehlung: Dazu müsste man erstmal genau wissen, welches Board du hast. Und dann könnte man mal schauen, was alles kompatibel ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

Aber dieser extreme FPS-Einbruch ist schon groß. Könnte nicht auch evtl. defekter RAM oder so schuld sein Klos?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Defekten Ram würdest du merken. Sobald er auf die betroffene Stelle zugreifen würde, käme es unweigerlich zum Absturz der Anwendung.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Takt der CPU aus? Schon mal überprüft, ob die auch hochtaktet, sobald Last anliegt. Mal CPU-Z holen und nach den Takt schauen. Im Windows-Betrieb sollte er runtertakten.
Wenn du zum Beispiel mit Prime95 Last erzeugst, dann sollte er hochtakten. Passiert das auch?


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

jop taktet hoch auf der 1. Seite is CPU Rightmark Cpuz Screen


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Ah...okay, thx für den Hinweis. Ich sollte mir die Posts genauer ansehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belialshiva (13. Februar 2010)

ohje das ist ja alles kompliziert. Also Ram zeigt er mir immernoch 4GB an. Da ich keine Abstürze habe, schließe ich das mal aus. Mainboard ist glaube nicht das beste was ich da habe. Elitegroup nforce9M-A.
Der Frames Einbruch kahm mit der Eiskronenzitadelle. Also Patch 3.3.0 glaube ist das. Im windowsmodus taktet er runter wie der erste CPU-Z post. Ich habe leider auch keine Windows 7 Treiber für mein mainboard gefunden. Habe da nur Vista 64bit genommen. Hbae windows 7 64bit.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Windows Vista und Win7 nutzen das gleiche Treibermodell. Alle Vista-Treiber sollten mit Windows 7 kompatibel sein. Außerdem hattest du die Probleme ja schon vor Windows 7. Von daher kann es das ja eigentlich garnicht sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

belialshiva schrieb:


> ohje das ist ja alles kompliziert. Also Ram zeigt er mir immernoch 4GB an. Da ich keine Abstürze habe, schließe ich das mal aus. Mainboard ist glaube nicht das beste was ich da habe. Elitegroup nforce9M-A.
> Der Frames Einbruch kahm mit der Eiskronenzitadelle. Also Patch 3.3.0 glaube ist das. Im windowsmodus taktet er runter wie der erste CPU-Z post. Ich habe leider auch keine Windows 7 Treiber für mein mainboard gefunden. Habe da nur Vista 64bit genommen. Hbae windows 7 64bit.



Jo an Windoof 7 liegts ja nicht, davor wars ja auch schon schlecht. Mal schaun, was kamen denn für Änderungen bei patch 3.3.0?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Auf der Homepage sind doch die Treiber sogar offiziell für Win7 freigegeben.

Auszug:

NVIDIA Windows Chipset Drivers (win7vista64)

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, hast du wirklich diese Chipset-Treiber installiert?

Dein Board unterstützt im übrigen fast alle aktuellen CPU's.

Meine Empfehlung wäre daher:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a486332.html

Ein 955er ist leider nicht gelistet, würde aber bestimmt auch laufen.


----------



## belialshiva (13. Februar 2010)

ich schau gleich nochmal wegen den treibern. Soviel ich weiss unterstüzt WOW kein quad prozessor, es sei den es wurde schon geändert. Ich weiss das mit patch 3.3 wohl eine Besserung für Spieler mit dualcore 
kommen sollte, aber was da genau. Weiss ich nicht.


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

onBoard Grafik ausschalten im Bios bzw. kontrollieren


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Nein, es untersützt kein Quadcore und es wird wohl auch niemals Quadcore unterstützen. Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß diese CPU auch in Wow bei weitem schneller ist, als deine.
Im Falle von Wow langweilen sich halt dann zwei Kerne, außer du betreibst noch irgendwelche Nebenaktivitäten.

Dennoch würde ich einen Quadcore holen, wenn es das Budget zulässt. Wer weiß, was noch alles kommt und was du später noch spielen willst. Vernünftige Dualcores gibt es bei AMD eh kaum.
Soviel schneller sind die neuen Dualcores wie ein AMD X2 250 auch nicht, im Gegensatz zu deinen 6000X2.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein, es untersützt kein Quadcore und es wird wohl auch niemals Quadcore unterstützen. Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß diese CPU auch in Wow bei weitem schneller ist, als deine.
> Im Falle von Wow langweilen sich halt dann zwei Kerne, außer du betreibst noch irgendwelche Nebenaktivitäten.
> 
> Dennoch würde ich einen Quadcore holen, wenn es das Budget zulässt. Wer weiß, was noch alles kommt und was du später noch spielen willst. Vernünftige Dualcores gibt es bei AMD eh kaum.
> Soviel schneller sind die neuen Dualcores wie ein AMD X2 250 auch nicht, im Gegensatz zu deinen 6000X2.



/sign



muehe schrieb:


> onBoard Grafik ausschalten im Bios bzw. kontrollieren



Wenn anstatt der Graka die Onboard laufen würde, dann könnte er WoW nichtmal starten geschweige denn 13 FPS im Raid haben!


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

jo mein bloss wegen evtl. Problemen 

hatte bis jetzt noch kein Board mit onboard Grafik


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> jo mein bloss wegen evtl. Problemen
> 
> hatte bis jetzt noch kein Board mit onboard Grafik



Jo aso^^ hab auch eins mit onboard grak und bei mir gibts 0 probleme bei der erkennung meiner PCIe Graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Im Normalfall checken das die Boards eh automatisch.


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

CPUs auf dem Board aber nur bis 95W wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab

also max. den x4 945 mit 95W


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Da hab ich jetzt garnicht drauf geachtet. Aber der C3 945 mit 95Watt war auf jedenfall gelistet.


----------



## Independent (15. Februar 2010)

Klingt vielleicht bescheuert, aber lass mal den Leistungscheck von Windows drüberlaufen. Nachdem ich Windoof 7 draufgepackt habe, liefen meine Games alle extrem langsam (GTX295).

Erst nach dem Leistungscheck lief alles stabil Oo. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht gibt er irgendwie Ressourcen frei oder son Quark... 

Und stell dein System bitte auf Höchstleistung bei den Energieoptionen. Es ist Default nur auf Ausbalanciert gestellt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Februar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Klingt vielleicht bescheuert, aber lass mal den Leistungscheck von Windows drüberlaufen. Nachdem ich Windoof 7 draufgepackt habe, liefen meine Games alle extrem langsam (GTX295).
> 
> Erst nach dem Leistungscheck lief alles stabil Oo. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht gibt er irgendwie Ressourcen frei oder son Quark...
> 
> Und stell dein System bitte auf Höchstleistung bei den Energieoptionen. Es ist Default nur auf Ausbalanciert gestellt.



Ich glaub von ausbalanciert -> höchstleistung ändert sich nur, dass ser Pc nie ins Standby kommt oder so...


----------



## Crucial² (17. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich glaub von ausbalanciert -> höchstleistung ändert sich nur, dass ser Pc nie ins Standby kommt oder so...



Nein. Der Unterschied zwischen "Höchstleistung" & "Ausbalanciert" ist deutlich zu Spüren was die Geschwindigkeit/Leistung betrifft.


----------



## belialshiva (17. Februar 2010)

Hey,

also Leistungscheck habe ich gemacht aber der hat sich nicht verändert, da meine Festplatte nur eine 5,9 bekommt.
Also die Graka werde ich morgen in eine neue ATI tauschen und ich denke den neuen Prozessor werde ich auch holen.
Aber mich verwundert es echt, weil viele bei mir noch schlechteren rechner haben und deutlich besser Spielen.

Ich bin echt am ende mit der Kiste und nur noch genervt, weil ich es nicht verstehe.


----------



## belialshiva (17. Februar 2010)

das mit dem Energiemodus habe ich gerade geschaut und steht auf AUsbalanciert. Aber wenn ich es ändere ist es immer noch auf ausbalanciert.

Gibt es da ein Trick?


----------



## belialshiva (17. Februar 2010)

Kann es auch sein das es an der Festplatte liegt?
Also an der Geschwindigkeit oder so?


----------



## muehe (17. Februar 2010)

belialshiva schrieb:


> das mit dem Energiemodus habe ich gerade geschaut und steht auf AUsbalanciert. Aber wenn ich es ändere ist es immer noch auf ausbalanciert.
> 
> Gibt es da ein Trick?



ja du musst darunter rechts auf den den Kreis/Pfeil wo steht "Weitere Energiesparpläne ausblenden" und dann auf Höchstleistung


an der Festplatte liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht


----------



## belialshiva (17. Februar 2010)

Gemacht und mal Restarten die Möhre.


----------



## belialshiva (17. Februar 2010)

Als es gab ein wenig Besserung würde ich meinen. 
Das war ein guter Tipp, aber ne Lösung ist es nicht. Naja muss wohl doch ein neues Setup her.


----------



## belialshiva (17. Februar 2010)

Also Bersserung in dem Sinne, von knapp 17fps auf 27fps beim Trash. Beim Boss immernoch 19fps aber statt knapp 13fps.
Also doch etwas besser.


----------



## muehe (17. Februar 2010)

gabs eigentlich schon Screens von den Grafiksettings ?


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

nein noch nicht. ich muss gestehen das ich die nvidia treiber installiert habe und auch noch nichts geändert habe. 
Oder meinst du die im Spiel?


----------



## muehe (18. Februar 2010)

jo ingame


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

in game habe ich alles auf mitte gestellt. Schatten lass ich immer weg, da sie mich auch stören. Ich spielenicht im Fenstermodus. Bei einer Auflösung von 1440 x 900 Weit. Spiele auf nem 19" Widescreen Monitor.


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Fachfrage. Kaufe ich mir eine ATI HD 5770 die direktX 11 unterstüzt aber nur 128bit hat. Oder doch lieber die Geforce GTX 260 mit 448bit aber nur Direkt X 10? 
Die Geforce soll wohl 10-15% schneller laufen als die ATI.
Ist direktX11 wichtig. Im Preis sind ja beide quasi gleich.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2010)

Du darfst nicht nur allein die Bitbreite des Speicherinterfaces sehen, sondern musst die Ram-Geschwindigkeit in deiner Rechnung mit einbeziehen und erhältst dann so die Bandbreite.

Bitbreite x Takt des Rams = Bandbreite

Die 5770 hat GDDR5-Ram und die GTX260 nur GDDR3-Ram. Somit relativiert sich das wieder ein wenig. Dennoch ist die GTX260 unterm Strich in den meisten Spielen ein wenig schneller, aber nur unerheblich.

DirectX11 wird dir für Wow nichts bringen, weil es nicht mal DirectX10 unterstützt und vermutlich nie wird. In DirectX11-Spielen jedoch hat die ATI5770 Vorteile, gegenüber der Geforce, weil damit viele Rechenoperationen resourcenschonender von statten gehen. Deswegen wird sich in Zukunft der Performance-Vergleich beider Karten nochmal zugunsten der ATI entwickeln.

Ich persönlich würde die ATI nehmen. Sie hat die neueren Features, ist aktuell fast genauso schnell und ist stromsparender.

Meiner Schwester hab ich kürzlich eine ATI5770 in den Rechner gebaut. Wow läuft mit sämtlichen Details auf Ultra und Full-HD flüssig. Und das sogar in Dalaran.
Allerdings ist da auch eine potente CPU verbaut, nämlich ein 955er AMD, der nicht mit deiner zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Naja die CPU kauf ich heute auch noch. Dann habe ich ruhe hoffentlich. Also doch lieber die ATI. Aber eigentlich spiele ich nur WOW und nichts anderes. Werde auch vermutlich nie was anderes Spielen.
Dann trotzdem die ATI oder Geforce? Wenn ich nur von WOW ausgehe.


----------



## muehe (18. Februar 2010)

erstmal CPU einbauen dann weitersehen 

bei Monitorgrösse/Auflösung sollte die 9600GT eigentlich noch reichen 

welche CPU wolltest du nun kaufen ?


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

*AMD Phenom II X4 945 *

Ist der Ok?


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sogar noch nen RAM 2GB dazu. Also dann 6GB. Da ich eh noch ein Slot frei habe.


----------



## muehe (18. Februar 2010)

ja 

halt auf die 95W und C3 achten

nee Ram brauchst nich


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

ich gehe gleich mal los und ich denke das ich heute abend mehr weiss, wie es mit der alten graka läuft.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2010)

Wenn du nur Wow spielst und nie etwas anderes, dann könntest du dir die Geforce überlegen. Wobei ich aber nicht meine, daß man einen Unterschied merkt. Ich habe nen guten Vergleich derzeit. Denn meiner Schwester habe ich nen Rechner mit 5770 gebaut. Ich selbst habe eine GTX260 und spiele seit ein paar Tagen auch wieder ab und an Wow.

Die CPU ist vergleichbar. Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede rein subjektiv nicht feststellbar. FPS gemessen habe ich nicht.

Und ja, der 945er ist in Ordnung. Wie bereits gesagt wurde, auf C3-Stepping achten.

Aber welches Board hast du denn? Wurde schon geschaut, was überhaupt alles unterstützt wird?


----------



## muehe (18. Februar 2010)

Elitegroup nforce9M-A

musste auch erst nochmal suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war bissl versteckt


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Grafikkarte habe ich zurückgebracht, aber den CPU hatte er nicht da. Der war preislich dort auch deutlich teurer. Werde jetzt mich mal durch Internet wusseln und da bestellen.


----------



## muehe (18. Februar 2010)

http://www.mindfacto...s_id=633104&pid

nach 24.00 Uhr bestellen dann hast keine Versandkosten

und am günstigsten ist er dort auch momentan

Service Level Gold für 4,90&#8364; kannst aus dem Warenkorb entfernen


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Die Seite wollte ich dir gerade Posten ob das der richtige ist.
Ok dann bestell ich den mal. Und grafikkarte warte ich noch.


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Ok den Prozessor habe ich bestellt. Und per Online Banking sofort bezahlt, mal sehen wie schnell die sind.
Ich denke ende der Woche kann ich euch neueste infos geben wie WOW läuft. 

Ach ja ich habe die alte Grafikkarte wieder eingebaut. Die Geforce GT9600 mit 512 DDR3 eingebaut und es läuft genauso wie mit der GTS250 mit 1GB RAM DDR3.
Also zeigt es doch das es daran nie lag. oder?


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Ich habe da noch was und zwar habe ich nach Windows 7 2 mal die neuen Treiber für das Mainboard runtergeladen. Aber er zeigt mir im Geräte Manager immer noch nicht installiert Coprozessor an.
Ist das vom Mainboard? COprozessor steht da nicht Coreprozessor^^


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Februar 2010)

Nein der Koprozi ist ein Teil des Prozessors. Früher war das noch ein Extrachip mit dem du aus einem 80386 einen 80387 bzw. aus einem 80486 einen 80487 machen konntest.
Die Prozessoren waren eine Art MatheCPU um den Prozessor zu entlasten.
In den heutigen Chips sind die Dinger mittlerweile integriert und wenn da was nicht richtig installiert ist, könnte das in meinen Augen schon zu nem Leistungsverlust führen.


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Und was kann ich da jetzt machen?
Bzw. Wie installiere ich das?


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Februar 2010)

Die Probleme scheinen vermehrt bei Nforce Boards aufzutreten wenn ich so google befrage.
Die meisten Leute empfehlen die Chipsatztreiber neu zu installieren oder alternativ direkt Treiber für den Coprozessor zu suchen.
Also in dem Falls SMU bzw. SMBUS Treiber. 

Falls du großes Pech hast, ist die Hardware noch nicht für W7 zertifiziert. Aber dafür musst du den Boardhersteller anschreiben.


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

als ich gerade im Geräte-Manager geschaut habe ist mein Prozessor auch 2 mal unter Prozessor gelistet.
und einer davon nicht richtig installiert.
muss der 2 mal drin sein?


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Februar 2010)

Bei nem Dualcore sollte der 2 mal drin sein.


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Der nimmt als automatische Treiber für den CPU den Treiber K8 Prozessor.
Dann steht da ist installiert aber es ist immernoch ein Ausrufezeichen dran.


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

auf der amd seite finde ich keine treiber für den 6000+


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Februar 2010)

Ich bin da jetzt grade auch überfragt und du solltest am Besten jetzt eine Mail an den AMD Support oder so schreiben. 
Alternativ könnten sich ja auch die anderen Leute mal melden, da wir uns an dein Problem möglichweise grade rantasten.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Er dürfte gar keine Treiber brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2010)

Jetzt weißt du, warum alles ruckelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du mir mal nen Auszug aus dem Gerätemanager hier reinposten?

Ich will sehen, was unter Computer bei dir steht. Außerdem möchte ich die Systemgeräte gepostet.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Februar 2010)

Normal brauchst du keinen Treiber für den Prozessor; du hast aber nicht zufällig schonmal die CPU getauscht und dabei Windows nicht neu installiert,oder?
Dann könnte es nämlich Probleme geben.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hat es irgendwas mit ACPI zu tun. Der soll mal die Einträge posten.

Wieviel Kerne werden im Taskmanager eingezeigt?


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

hier der screnny vom Geräte Manager.


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Wo schau ich im Taskmanager?


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich aber sehen, was unter Computer und Systemgeräte zu sehen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Resourcenmanager -> Reiter CPU zum Beispiel


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da steht ACPI x64-basedPC
meinst du das?


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich behaupte, daß, was er hier unter Co-Prozessor listet, ist deine Onboard-Karte. Hast du den entsprechenden Treiber installiert? Und welche Treiber hast du überhaupt von der Homepage installiert?
Und weitere Frage: War das gelbe Ausrufezeichen unter Prozessoren auch schon mit einen anderen Betriebssystem vorhanden?


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

treiber habe ich erstmal von CD genommen. Da war das gelbe ausrufezeichen bei dem prozessor noch nicht da, aber das bei dem co-prozessor.
mein freund hatte dann welche auf der homepage geladen und da gab es keine besserung. Das gelbe ausrufezeichen ist erst seit heute, als ich es erneut versucht hatte.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Ich häng mal meine Bilder dran da ich den selben CPU hab müsste es bei dir dort zumindest gleich aussehen
[attachment=9939:CPUTreiber.JPG]Einmal das Treiber Fenster das ist der Windowsstandart bei mir
[attachment=9940:Task.JPG]Und der Taskmanager das ist das was Klos eigentlich sehen wollte^^


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

jup Geräte manager ist gleich und taskmanager ähnlich.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Bist auf das der eine Prozessor Gelb ist^^


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2010)

Der Co-Prozessor ist meiner Meinung nach wie gesagt die Onboard-Karte deines Mainboards, die hier nur etwas verwirrend bezeichnet wird.

Auf der Homgepage gibt es einen Grafiktreiber. 

Warum er euch bei den Prozessoren das Ausrufezeichen nun anzeigt, ist mir schleierhaft. Was steht denn da, wenn ihr Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften macht?

Schmeiß am besten mal beide raus, in dem du Rechtsklick -> Deinstallieren machst und starte neu. Ich denke, dann sollte es weg sein.
Und holt euch den Grafiktreiber für die Onboard-Karte. Da ist auch einer dabei, mit welchen dann Hybrid-SLI möglich ist. Also Graka und Onboard-Graka zusammen nutzen.
Da steht zwar Vista 64bit dabei, aber ist wurst. Vista hat das gleiche Treibermodell, wie Windows 7. Sollte also funzen.


----------



## Xerivor (18. Februar 2010)

Der Co-Prozessor war bei mir damals das Mainboard... kA ob es schon erwähnt wurd. ^^


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

also ich habe die VGA treiber jetzt für das mainboard installiert und der fehler ist immernoch da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

also ich habe die VGA treiber jetzt für das mainboard installiert und der fehler ist immernoch da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2010)

Mmh...gibts doch nicht. Was sollte das sonst sein. Hast du unter Prozessor jetzt mal beide deinstalliert und neu gestartet?


----------



## Klos1 (18. Februar 2010)

Mmh...gibts doch nicht. Was sollte das sonst sein. Hast du unter Prozessor jetzt mal beide deinstalliert und neu gestartet?


----------



## belialshiva (18. Februar 2010)

Ja CPU habe ich deinstalliert. Nun ist wenigstens da das Ausrufezeichen weg, aber der Coprozessor muckt immernoch.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2010)

Kannst du mir mal sagen, was du im Gerätemanager unter Grafikkarten stehen hast? Und sage mir weiter, ob deine Onboard-Grafikkarte im Bios aktiviert ist, oder nicht.
Oder ob da sogar Hybrid-SLI aktiv ist. Soweit ich weiß, kann man das im Bios auch extra einstellen.


----------



## belialshiva (22. Februar 2010)

Oh man die Post lässt sich aber auch Zeit mit meinem Prozessor. Aber denke das er morgen da sein sollte. Ich habe jetzt eine Grafikkarte bekommen die ATI HD 4980. Ist die OK?
Laut Gamestar wurde sie in WoW getestet mit nem AMD Phenom x3 also 3 x 3GHZ ein Kern weniger als mein neuer dann. Und sie war noch vor der Geforce GTX260 unter den ersten 5.
Sollte doch Ok sein?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Februar 2010)

Es gibt keine 4980, nur eine 4890 und ja, die ist gut.


----------



## belialshiva (22. Februar 2010)

ja die meine ich auch^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Februar 2010)

belialshiva schrieb:


> Oh man die Post lässt sich aber auch Zeit mit meinem Prozessor. Aber denke das er morgen da sein sollte. Ich habe jetzt eine Grafikkarte bekommen die ATI HD 4980. Ist die OK?
> Laut Gamestar wurde sie in WoW getestet mit nem AMD Phenom x3 also 3 x 3GHZ ein Kern weniger als mein neuer dann. Und sie war noch vor der Geforce GTX260 unter den ersten 5.
> Sollte doch Ok sein?



Wenn du auf dx11 verzichten kannst is die 4890 eine ziemlich gute Karte. Einen Dreikerner würde ich zwar nicht kaufen aber ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## muehe (23. Februar 2010)

stand schonmal was zum Netzteil 

die 4890 is ja nich grade sparsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belialshiva (23. Februar 2010)

@ Blut und Donner: Ich habe keine 3 Kerner gekauft, sondern einen 4 Kerner.
Warum sollte ich den nicht kaufen. Da ich nur 95 Watt kaufen kann ist das doch ein guter Prozessor.
Ich spiele nur WOW also reicht Direkt X 10. Da brauch ich nicht 100euro mehr ausgeben nur um Direkt X 11 zu haben.
Habe WOW Testberichte von WotLK gelesen und da spielt sie unter den ersten 5 mit, sogar besser als GTX 260.

Ich habe ihn gerade eingebaut und er wird nur als Prozessor Modul unknow erkannt. Das ist schon mal schlecht.
Deshalb versuche ich mich gerade durch Foren wegen einem BISO Update zu kämpfen.
Also der Recher läuft und es ist auch kein gelbes Ausrufezeichen davor. Er wird auch als 3Ghz erkannt.

Ist ein Update nötig?

Und zu der Grafikkarte. Ich habe ein 420 Watt Netzteil.
Reicht das? Oder doch besser ein 550Watt kaufen?


----------



## belialshiva (23. Februar 2010)

Achso bei CPU-Z steht er richtig drin und Stepping 3 wird auch erkannt. bei Model steht 4.
Also scheint er ihn doch richtig zu erkennen oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

belialshiva schrieb:


> @ Blut und Donner: Ich habe keine 3 Kerner gekauft, sondern einen 4 Kerner.
> Warum sollte ich den nicht kaufen. Da ich nur 95 Watt kaufen kann ist das doch ein guter Prozessor.
> Ich spiele nur WOW also reicht Direkt X 10. Da brauch ich nicht 100euro mehr ausgeben nur um Direkt X 11 zu haben.
> Habe WOW Testberichte von WotLK gelesen und da spielt sie unter den ersten 5 mit, sogar besser als GTX 260.
> ...



3x 3GHz, heißt das nicht, dass es sich dabei um einen Dreikerner handelt?
Auserdem, war es wie gesagt nur meine Meinung. Mit AMD-Prozzis kenn ich mich nicht so aus, wie mit Intel. Deswegen verzeih, wenn ich fälschlicherweise dachte, dass es sich hierbei um einen dreikerner handelt. Auserdem, habe ich nichts dagegen gesagt, dass du die Grafikkarte holen sollst, ich plane selbst mir eine nicht dx11 grafikkarte zu holen. Und beim Netzteil ist wie gesagt die Leistung nur bedingt wichtig, sondern vieviele Ampère über die 12V-Schiene laufen, das steht auf dem Aufkleber auf dem Netzteil drauf.


----------



## belialshiva (23. Februar 2010)

aha ich schau gleich mal was da drauf steht.
In allen tests ist die HD 4890 echt super abgeschnitten...nur die Geforce GTX ab 275 sind besser aber die kosten auch echt viel.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn er nicht richtig erkannt wird, dann mach ein Bios-Update. Anleitungen hierzu und auch ganz speziell für dein Board, die kannst du auf der Homepage des Boardherstellers finden. Irgendwelche Foren kannst du dir sparen.
Es gibt immer eine Anleitung beim Hersteller. Die Boards bieten hierfür ja auch unterschiedliche Features an. Ich persönlich präferiere immer, daß Update im Bios selbst zu machen. Denn ein Absturz während des Updates wäre fatal, sofern kein Dualbios vorhanden. Und im Windows-Betrieb stürzen PC's nun mal ab, im Bios aber nicht.

Ansonsten zum Prozzi: Du hast dir ja nun den 945 gekauft, oder? Ist ein super Prozessor und reicht völlig. Auch der 925er wäre bereits jeder Anforderung mehr als gewachsen.

Zum Netzteil: 420 Watt können reichen, aber es hängt vom Netzteil ab. Anzahl der 12V-Leitungen und deren Ampere-Werte. Wenn mehrere 12V-Leitungen vorhanden sind, dann interessiert die sogenannte Combined-Power, also, wieviel Watt von allen Leitungen bereitgestellt werden kann. Ohne diese Angaben lässt sich nicht sagen, ob dein Netzteil einer 4890 gewachsen ist.


----------



## belialshiva (23. Februar 2010)

also ich habe die Graka gerade eingebaut. Der Rechner geht nichtmal an. Also scheint es nicht zu reichen, die grakra braucht auch 2x 6pin Anschluss den habe ich nur 1 mal und musste somit auch den Adapter nehmen. Also darf ich morgen los gehen und ein neues Netzteil kaufen. Ich hoffe dann kann ich sie endlich benutzen. Ja also BIOS Update habe ich noch nie gemacht und ich werde gleich mal auf der Hersteller Seite schauen.

Ich habe den 945er gekauft wie wir schon besprochen hatten 4x 3Ghz


----------



## belialshiva (23. Februar 2010)

was haltet ihr von:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p633351_Netzteil-ATX-RASURBO-Gaming-amp-Power-565-V2-550W-Ver-2-2-Gaming.html


----------



## muehe (23. Februar 2010)

nimm das http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=619211&pid


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2010)

belialshiva schrieb:


> also ich habe die Graka gerade eingebaut. Der Rechner geht nichtmal an. Also scheint es nicht zu reichen, die grakra braucht auch 2x 6pin Anschluss den habe ich nur 1 mal und musste somit auch den Adapter nehmen. Also darf ich morgen los gehen und ein neues Netzteil kaufen. Ich hoffe dann kann ich sie endlich benutzen. Ja also BIOS Update habe ich noch nie gemacht und ich werde gleich mal auf der Hersteller Seite schauen.
> 
> Ich habe den 945er gekauft wie wir schon besprochen hatten 4x 3Ghz



Ein Netzteil einfach so einzubauen, ohne über dessen Leistung genauer zu wissen ist keine gute Idee. Damit kannst du dir das komplette System schrotten. Schon mal von Überspannung gehört?
Dich hier auf die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen des Netzteils zu verlassen und es einfach mal anschließen kann böse Folgen haben.


----------



## belialshiva (23. Februar 2010)

jo ist mir klar.
Naja es ist ja nicts passiert^^
Also schau ich morgen mal ob ich was gescheites finde und werde mich morgen mal ans BIOS setzen. Habe das leider noch nie gemacht und habe
daher ein wenig bammel.


----------

